

Crystal 0.7.0 released - mrinterweb
http://crystal-lang.org/2015/04/30/crystal-0.7.0-released.html

======
jedisct1
The introduction of lightweight processes and channels is huge.

Kudos for your work on Crystal.

------
Pharohbot
Sweeet

------
alexkavon
EVERYONE START MIGRATING YOUR CODE NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!

